# Adding tie rings to interior of trailer



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

My trailer was custom made, and I had them put tie rings in two positions: high and somewhat less high. Both are well above wither height.

The problem I'm having is that rather than put both on the wall, they put the less high ones on the center post. Pony is being a butt to Moonshine in the trailer, lunging at her through the divider and trying to get to her hay bag through the divider (trailer is straight load walk-on-off style, so they are standing facing forward with hay bags in front of them and a divider between them). I can't solve this problem through tying. If I tie him to the center post, obviously he can still lunge at her. If I tie him to the tie on the wall, tight enough that his head can't reach the center divider, he is unable to lower his head.

So I want to add new tie rings, or at least one on his side, to the trailer. The interior is steel. Is there any reason I can't do this? Can I buy a tie ring online that I can attach to the trailer? Or should I ask the manufacturer first?

I will take the hay bags away if I have no other choice, but that seems like punishing her for something he's doing.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I would just use a trailer tie on the higher one. They are quick release and adjustable. Here's an example.

Dura-Tech® Double Ply Adjustable Nylon Trailer Ties | Schneiders Saddlery


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

I'm using trailer ties. But if I adjust it to where it's long enough for him to put his head down, it's also long enough for him to threaten her through the divider. If I make it short enough that he can't reach the divider, it pulls his head up.

He's a pony and the tie is at the top of the trailer.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Since you have already spent the money on a custom trailer, I'd take it back to the dealer and let them do it. Especially since your trailer is so new and nice, I'd want a professional job done.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Since you have already spent the money on a custom trailer, I'd take it back to the dealer and let them do it. Especially since your trailer is so new and nice, I'd want a professional job done.


I feel the same, but their manufacturing facility is in Wisconsin and I'm in Texas, so that isn't going to happen. I know they travel to do warranty work, though. I wonder if I could get them to do the ties when they're in Texas already. It would have to be paid for, obviously, but I wonder if they might do it.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Can you rig a stall guard between them?


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Also you can remove the trailer tie and put a blocker up. Just use the lead rope. Then you should be able to adjust right? I'm trying to picture the interior of the trailer.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

I will see if I can remember to take a picture while we're out there today.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I would not take the hay bags away since they are the barrier to reaching her...
I could of sworn you had head divider style in your trailer..the 2nd picture is a straight load and you can see that head divider.

















You use the tie to the outside to control how far the reach of the animal is to their neighbor.
Depending upon how you adjust the trailer tie is how you make reaching the trailer companion possible or not.
You can use any ring on your halter from underneath the jaw, next to the muzzle or near top of jowl and headstall to connect to and that gives you much leeway in how much you allow the horse to have freedom of their head.

You _never _want your horse to be able to put head to floor unless you want a disaster of caught on or under something.
You don't need the head to the floor...that is overkill in allowances and with a straight load not necessary.
The head kept at a natural height and allowed to go a bit below wither is all you need to clear the sinus as think this is your worry.

So, you bought a WB trailer then made more customization to your wants. The stalls are both extremely wide and long for your ponies when this trailer is designed for 17+ hand horses and your ponies are 14 hand or so...
Didn't you have extra blocks installed to shorten your stall length with the butt bar being able to be added, it doesn't _have_ to sit at the rear doors 
If you have any style similar to the shared *above* pictures then Pony is standing to far back in the stall and this is the only way he can reach Moonshine going over the normal height divider section where the back of the animal would be.
The only other way to stop Pony is to give him a haynet in his side and Moonshine her own, both hang from the center divider... this now places both animals to the outside of their respective trailer stall.

On the horse trucks I drove and loaded, we had ties from the top of the divider bars we connected to the top rings of the shipping halters, hung haynets between each horse so no touching and no arguments happened.
I drove 6 horse head to head often and this is how we did it.
Our actual stall dividers were solid floor to "back height" oak. This is a interior of similar configured for 4 horse capacity...













_The pictures were courtesy of Frank DiBella and Brook Ledge websites._
If you look closely you can see the adjustable stall length for the chest bar and on the floor the steel supports to make that 3 stalls {1st picture} and the length of the chains all adjustable for the animal specific being placed in the stall.
2nd picture... That is a full sized horse standing in a stall and half ...that is pretty much how I vision yours to look like..or yours appear smaller in size and larger in space to get into trouble with.
I think you are just starting to discover more tweaks you are going to need to make to fit your needs of smaller animals and trailer made for much larger, heavier boned animals when WB is draft crosses.. 
🐴....


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

If your trailer is new and it is still under warranty, it might be safest to not do anything to invade the structure (nuisance that it might be) for the time being. After the warranty expires you could add the tie rings and a skilled welder could do a nice job of it.

In the interim, I wonder (and I’m being somewhat jokesome here but who knows it might work) if you superglued a ring where you want it. It wouldn’t take a full on pull back but it might survive in a capacity to act as a gentle reminder to keep the head in the proper area.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I would take it to a welding shop and have them tack a tie ring where I want it.

If you're worried about the warranty (a good point), email the company about what you're going to do and keep the reply saying it's okay with your other papers.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

One trailer I had did have three choices for the butt bar to to be done up which was really good as it could be moved forward for a smaller horse.
Also is he reaching at her where there is a barred separation between the heads of the two horses? if so can you put a shaped piece of plywood there to make a more solid partition? Just have it shaped to the right size and attached to the existing divider. 
I would not have a horse tied in a trailer with the rope so long he could put his head right down. If he lowers his head he could get the tie rope over his ears then not be able to bring his head up again leading to a horse reacting and sometimes violently.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

horselovinguy said:


> I could of sworn you had head divider style in your trailer..the 2nd picture is a straight load and you can see that head divider.


Yes we have a head divider. But he's lunging at it like he's going to bite her (he can't; it's got bars) and then she flinches back.

Yes, the chest bars and butt bars are adjustable, length and height.



Woodhaven said:


> Also is he reaching at her where there is a barred separation between the heads of the two horses? if so can you put a shaped piece of plywood there to make a more solid partition?


Yes, he's acting as if he thinks he can go through the bars.

OK I took a picture. The head divider is swung over to the other side here, but you can still see it. The divider in the foreground is the shoulder divider.

His withers are about the same height as my shoulders.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Oh, if he is reaching across that much distance he would now be sharing his face space with a haybag and time for you to get a solid appearing barrier so he no longer can make faces at her.
You did say he was gelded later....wonder if when he is contained this is one of his behaviors left behind undesirable...
You need to make what could be called a stud divider, _at the head only_ as long as he not try to cow kick at her. Otherwise, he now travels with a full divider...








There are many do-it yourself tutorials concerning 1/2" stall mats for the body length divider I would hesitate to use something that heavy on the head divider as it has to be attached and weight carried from the bar on your ceiling...made from the wrong or to heavy material could ruin your roof and compromise your warranty.
If you can sew, thicker woven cloth cut to size of that head divider...use Velcro and make like a loop that goes over and around a bar in several locations and adheres back on itself...
In several locations all the way around so it not billow and unnerve them, but no see no antics from your nasty acting Pony.
Once you restrict his seeing who is standing on the other side don't ever not let the other occupant know it is human not foe or risk getting a aggressive bite of protection in reaction to your sudden appearance....
Or, a piece of thin plywood or lamenated board. Make a template and cut to size. A few holes drilled around the edges and zip ties to keep it in place...
And you bet nasty beast he is would now have the outside tie made shorter till alterations are made..
The inside lower tie is actually perfect for a haynet to secure to...I would wrap and weave the long tail of a actual haynet through the head divider bars to secure the net in place it can't be pushed out of the way to threaten...

I don't know if it would work but haybags like these might work easily to block nasty from Moonshine. Easy to secure, one on each side of the divider....kind of favor the first one in ease of attaching so it is not easily moved by nasty boy.













I found these from Stateline Tack, but many places have offerings like this..
🐴.... _jmo..._


----------



## Txshecat0423 (May 27, 2020)

I wonder if you might make a cover for the barred part so he can’t see her, like cut it to size from a heavy duty canvas and then punch holes (use eyelets so holes don’t fray) and zip tie it on (or use Industrial Strength velcro if no holes). In my head, that would work (but my head is often a strange place to wander )


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Txshecat0423 said:


> I wonder if you might make a cover for the barred part so he can’t see her, like cut it to size from a heavy duty canvas and then punch holes (use eyelets so holes don’t fray) and zip tie it on (or use Industrial Strength velcro if no holes). In my head, that would work (but my head is often a strange place to wander )
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is what I was thinking too. If they can't see each other, it might eliminate the problem and you would only have to add a piece of cloth, heavy canvas or other similar material. You could try it with a temporary cover over the bars to see if it helps and if it does, sew something to specs. Then you wouldn't have to alter your trailer.

I can understand what you mean with the rings in the location they are, and why you'd want to add one to the side. However, I've never seen a ring on the side like that, and I wonder if there isn't a valid reason for that.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Acadianartist said:


> I can understand what you mean with the rings in the location they are, and why you'd want to add one to the side. However, I've never seen a ring on the side like that, and I wonder if there isn't a valid reason for that.


I think it would change the release factor of emergency release trailer ties and even breakaway halter efficiency...
Pulled against from a angle those trailer tie releases pop...
Pulled from a parallel height source or very similar height, the release is_ not_ so good.
Pulled from below so the animals head would need to be thrown up and back...not as good.

I've never been in any brand trailer or horse van and had the ties be parallel to the head, always above they were.
It may also be a point of strength that side-wall and roof structure meet and that is a tie-in point for that tie-ring to be located.
Attached to just a sidewall...aluminum thin sheets used for exterior tears a lot easier than many realize under not great stresses... 
Interior is galvenized steel...again you are not referring to thick material...but bonded to a styrofoam core for insulating value. Kind of like a sandwich...skin + Styrofoam + skin and a few strategic wall studs...= what keeps your horse safe during travel.
You can not just randomly place a tie-ring where you think it should be located and not be looking a problem in the face...literally.
Tear that thin aluminum skin and you have a messy issue with dangerous jagged metal edges...and you probably just voided your trailers warranty. 
_If the manufacturer not install those ties for you I would not do so on your own AC...._
🐴.. _jmo..._


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

@horselovinguy the exterior is aluminum but the interior is steel FWIW.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

My husband has added all sorts of things to my horse trailer for me, including tie rings, door hold backs, replaced window holders, added bridle racks, saddle racks, etc etc etc. 
I usually order parts from HorseTrailPals.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I thought that is what I wrote.
Aluminum skin, + Styrofoam {insulation board} +_ *galvanized*_ steel = what your wall is made from and a occasional rib/stud for "structural" support.
You looking from the rear of your trailer at the wall thickness should be giving you a decent idea of how thick your metal sheets are and how thick that Styrofoam insulation also is...
If you ever have to remove the pretty trim that surrounds every window and edge you would see how your trailer is "sandwiched" together...

_AC do you know how thick the metal wall parts are? Did you ever ask? Were you ever told what gauge metals are used to construct your walls? _
I read carefully your trailer manufacturers website and only thing I saw was what the wall was made from but not thickness dimensions...they don't mention the thickness gauge/grade of either metal products used in production.

Be aware that galvanizing is only a dipping process that puts a thin coat of deterrent on what is otherwise metal that can and does rust. _Dipping adds no strengthening_ to the metal used to make the walls, it is just a slow-down to rusting.
If your horses or you scratch the interior you need to fix it with a product to stop oxidation = rust occurring.
Someplace in your owners manual and paperwork it should tell you what to use and apply...or call the manufacturer and ask since you need good adhesion to stop that oxidation/rusting from beginning and living in our similar climate rusting happens quickly.
🐴...


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

If Pony can't get to the other horse through the bars, I wouldn't worry about it. Tie them however you want, I wouldn't let them get their heads lower than their withers in any tying situation. I'd probably tie each horse to the left ring, just because it would be more comfortable to me. The mare will learn that Pony can't actually do anything but make faces at her. Taking the hay bags away might give him less to be grouchy about if he's just being protective over food. I only give hay for exceptionally long drives (4 hours +)... sometimes the hay blowing around in their noses and eyes can do more harm than good. As long as they aren't travelling long distances on an empty stomach, they'll be fine without hay. 

I've put cranky mares in trailers with stranger horses and no dividers and as long as we were moving, they didn't do any funny business. It's like they have a mutual agreement that the trailer is a no mans land.


----------

